# Fehlermeldung mit Nero: MP3 als Audio-CD



## Thorsten (1. November 2007)

Tach,

wollte vorhin ein paar MP3's mit Nero als Audio-CD brennen, doch bekam bei einer Datei 'ne Fehlermeldung.
Hat jemand 'ne Idee? Komisch is' nur, dass Nero alle anderen Songs ja annimmt. Sind auch von verschiedenen Alben. Nur diese eine nicht.
Dankeschön!

Thorsten


----------

